# Lagoon renovations



## GregT (Dec 14, 2014)

All,

A separate thread speculated that Lagoon would be renovated in 2015.   I'm trying to find out if this is confirmed, does anyone know?

Thanks!

Greg


----------



## bastroum (Dec 14, 2014)

I seem to remember they just renovated a couple of years ago.


----------



## alwysonvac (Dec 14, 2014)

Greg,

You can normally find updates in the HOA letter that is mailed along with the annual Maintenance Fee Statement for the Lagoon Tower. Sometime it's available online under the HOA section (see below).



> _November 2014
> 
> Dear Hawaiian Village Vacation Suites Owner,
> 
> ...


----------



## BocaBum99 (Dec 14, 2014)

GregT said:


> All,
> 
> A separate thread speculated that Lagoon would be renovated in 2015.   I'm trying to find out if this is confirmed, does anyone know?
> 
> ...



I am staying there next week.  I'll try to find out.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Dec 15, 2014)

That sounds like a reasonably comprehensive refresh.  Glad to see HGVC and the HOA are working to keep the units up to date.

Not surprised to the note about the Japanese owners are asking about the Toto Toilet/bidet units.  Those are very popular in Japan, even in many public washrooms.


----------



## vacationbear (Dec 15, 2014)

We stayed in room 2167 in July.
It was just great!  
The room appeared to be upgraded! Nice paint, no nicks, dents, cracks in the walls, appliances, carpet, you name it.

Last July we stayed in a 3 bd penthouse (marina view) witch was (as far as carpet and paint is concerned) not nearly as nice!

Our 2bd this year was just picture perfect, just as you see them in those glossy brochures.


----------



## alwysonvac (Mar 21, 2015)

*Renovations starting in September*

Posted on Tripadvisor - http://www.tripadvisor.com/ShowUser...on_Hawaiian_Village-Honolulu_Oahu_Hawaii.html



> _*Manager at Hilton Grand Vacations Suites at Hilton Hawaiian Village, responded to this review*, 1 week ago_
> 
> _Aloha. Thank you for staying with us on your last visit to Honolulu. Thank you also for taking the time to let us know about your experience while here, both good and bad. I am happy that you were able to enjoy the suite at Grand Waikikian, and I am sorry that you did not enjoy the accommodations in the Lagoon Tower. As you noted, the Lagoon Tower is in need of a renovation. I am very happy to be able to write that beginning in September, we will begin renovation from the top floor and working down. All of the Lagoon Suites had their kitchen appliances and cabinets upgraded in 2014, and now we can finish the process. We have only one room in the entire tower with a complete renovation, and this room is our sample for the remaining suites. I hope you don’t feel slighted with the assurance that the Hotel Operations Management Team’s primary goal is to have happy owners who enjoy their time with us. We look forward to seeing you again in the future.
> 
> ...


----------



## hockeybrain (Aug 29, 2015)

We recently returned after 11 days at HHV.    Reps told us Lagoon renovation starting on or about September 1, 2015 going until early 2016.   Nobody knows for sure how long renovations will take but all rooms getting a refresh with the new patterns for show in the lobby.  Plumbing supposedly getting opened up so expect the Lagoon to be in really good shape on or about March 1, 2016 if everything goes as planned.   People there I spoke with seemed to think they would be done in six months.   One elevator will be tied up and the plan supposedly would be renovation from upper floors downward until completed.   One or two lower units already were renovated I suppose as mock up rooms to ensure renovation standard.


----------



## SmithOp (Aug 29, 2015)

Woohoo, good timimg, we are booked for early May next year.


Sent from my iPad using the strange new version of Tapatalk


----------



## jestme (Aug 29, 2015)

Wonderful. I'm booked for January.....
Funny, there was nothing on the website that mentioned construction when we booked...


----------

